# Paxil - When do you take it?



## Shmigelz (May 31, 2002)

What time of day is best to take Paxil??Thanks


----------



## leefromnj (May 9, 2003)

i've been told am with food.


----------



## trudy (Apr 23, 2003)

I take mine in the morning. It can be taken without food.


----------



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

My doc told me to take at night, so I take mine after dinner, to all of you taking it in the morning have you gain weight?


----------

